# ""

## admin

[SIZE=4],      ,  $3,5   
[SIZE=1]_ ĳ ()   _  
  22-       ,         3,7  .  
    The Daily Mail,  ĳ         ,        10 . .   ,      . 
            .    ,   , ,        :      ⳺  ,     .  
 ĳ ,  -      ,       .    .    ,   - .     ,       ". 
   ,  ,        .   ,       ,     .      ,     ,   ,    ,  .      ,    ,        . 
  ,      . , 18-          $10 ,              .   ,     ,   300 .    38-   ,     .  
[SIZE=1]__   
      20-    Գ   1  ,            . ǳ     ,      ,     ,   ,   볺          .  
[SIZE=1]_ Գ_

----------


## admin

[SIZE=4]   :          _[SIZE=1]_   18-       -,        . ĳ  ,        .  
             gesext.de,       .  
    : "  108  (49 ),   5,67  (1,73 ),     .         ,    .  ,          .       ,       ,         ".  
  ,       ,    ,  ,         .  
 ĳ   50 . ,      3 ,        5 . .

----------

,

----------


## Ihor



----------


## laithemmer

,    ?      ,       -/-,  .   ,  ,    ! ĳ  -)))

----------


## Victorious

,   ,    . ,   !

----------


## Uksus

,    ,  ,       .

----------


## Def

,

----------


## amanuma

?  ?

----------

,   ,      ,         .   . ,    . , .         .   ,   .

----------


## Victorious

-   ...  .   .

----------


## malinka1308

,  (!)      ?

----------


## laithemmer

,   .   ?     .

----------

,    ,  .

----------


## malinka1308

> ,   .   ?     .

     ,     .    .

----------


## laithemmer

-    .      . ,      .

----------


## malinka1308

( )     .   ,

----------


## moLnar

,          .

----------


## laithemmer

.... *malinka1308*,  ,   ,   (  ).      ,  쳺,     ,  (   )       "".      14 (  ??)  -  !!  ²    ""!!

----------


## malinka1308

> .... *malinka1308*,  ,   ,   (  ).      ,  쳺,     ,  (   )       "".      14 (  ??)  -  !!  ²    ""!!

  ,   .     ,   ,  -   ))

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   .     ,   ,  -   ))

      ,...   .   ?!         ?   " "?    .

----------


## malinka1308

> ,...   .   ?!         ?   " "?    .

  ,       ,  .       .  , (   )       .

----------

,   ,   "".   ,   , ,  ,      .     -   .         ,       . ,      ,  ,        -   .

----------


## malinka1308

> *        ,      * .

       .

----------


## Ihor

> ,   ,   "".   ,   , ,  ,      .     -   .         ,       . *,     * ,  ,        -   .

    ,    ! :)

----------

-

----------


## Ihor

> -

    ,  ,     ! :)

----------

